# Policy for Mum & Child



## shesells (14 Jan 2013)

My sister just got her renewal from Aviva and now that she's paying for her 6 month old son, added to premium increases, her annual premium has almost doubled.

Renewal date is 01-Feb. 

She's asked for my help as baby is teething and very demanding of her time. I spent three hours today on hia and the companies' own websites and it's clear as mud.

She's currently on Company plan select, which gives her semi-private cover in a private hospital with a small excess, it also gives day to day cover. She would like to retain both these benefits.

Any ideas?


----------



## SarahMc (14 Jan 2013)

Laya have 50% off kids at the moment. Shopping around last year, for 1 adult and 1 child like your sister, I found Laya the best value. I have a very basic package though.


----------



## snowyb (14 Jan 2013)

Here are a couple of suggestions to consider - good hospital + good outpatients benefits

Laya;    Total Health Choice      Adult + Child
                                           874  + 273  =  1147pa + 3% = 1181
                                   or
           Total Health Choice        Adult  873
            Health Smart Family       Child  200
                      Total                     1073pa  + 3% = 1105

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?323&295/

Note; A 3% charge applies if you pay by instalments.


Aviva suggestion:  Health Plan 05  Adult + Child
                                                 952+ 328 = 1280pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?307/

Snowyb


----------



## shesells (15 Jan 2013)

Brilliant, thank you both!


----------



## shesells (18 Jan 2013)

Any thoughts on Glo Health, kids are free til 3. Best hospital and better day care works out at €1180 which is in or around the same region as the Laya one? Or better and better (€100 excess for private hospital) comes in at €985. Massive difference from Aviva renewal which was almost 50% higher than this


----------



## Mynydd (18 Jan 2013)

If she is on a company plan she might not be in a position to go to other providers. She can however ring Avivas and ask for a cheaper plan for the baby. Actually, I am surprised she has to pay for her 6 month old son, I got the first year free and then until next renewal date.
I rang Avivas this week myself and opted to have my children on some family policy. Saved around 105 per child.


----------



## shesells (18 Jan 2013)

It's not a company only plan, Aviva allow individuals to go on their company plans too, I used to be on one as an individual, the plan was just named company plan.

Re lower cover for baby, she lives in Cork and doesn't trust the public hospitals.


----------



## snowyb (18 Jan 2013)

shesells said:


> Any thoughts on Glo Health, kids are free til 3. Best hospital and better day care works out at €1180 which is in or around the same region as the Laya one? Or better and better (€100 excess for private hospital) comes in at €985. Massive difference from Aviva renewal which was almost 50% higher than this



Hi,
Just to bring to your attention, a price increase comes into effect on 30 Jan 13. New prices as follows;  Better Plan  842.50          Best Plan  1039.50

                    Better daily cash plan 198      Best daily cash plan 300

Still, good value and worth considering with under 3's free.
I didn't realise that their daily cash plans( better and best) were also free for under 3's. Thanks for highlighting that info.


Snowyb


----------



## shesells (24 Jan 2013)

Glohealth have offered to transfer her policy on January 29 so she gets the old rate, does this sound unusual?


----------



## snowyb (25 Jan 2013)

I think it's called good customer service  - what's seldom is wonderful!
It's just a slight change of renewal date and a better price, I don't see any cause for concern.

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!

Snowyb


----------



## shesells (26 Jan 2013)

Thanks!

I'll certainly be looking at Glo myself when my renewal comes up in June. I like the idea of being able to have differing levels of hospital and day to day cover, easier to tailor to your own situation and needs.


----------

